# Buckroe Pier Info



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

The "T" is almost complete. There is only one section of horizontal concrete supports left to install to link the T to the remainder of the pier. Here is some general info for you. Consider that the pier faces east. The far west point of the pier complex will have a 67 space parking lot with 4 additional handicap spaces. To the west of the lot is Seaboard Ave. There will be on street parking allowed with a walkway into the main lot. Overflow will park in the beach area. A new boardwalk will be built from resort blvd to the pier. The entry to the pier will be thru the 1900 sqft support bldg. It will contain restrooms, bait/tackle shop, snack bar, Equipment rental, open air eating space, and operations equipment. The B&T shop will have 2 live fish tanks, other live/frozen bait, normal pier tackle and artificial baits. i.e.fishbites, gulp, etc. Pier lighting will be overhead and a number of under pier fish attractant lights. Plans are for 3 drop nets a full support weigh and citation system There will be 2 long fish cleaning stations. There will be storage freezers for you to keep the catch, after cleaned, wrapped and identified. Process to be established. Pier will be 1000'L X 16' W. The "T" will be 72'L X 26'W. There will rest benches(with underneath storage) on the west end of the "T". There will be 2 16' x 16' shade/rest areas on the pier. There will be other rest seating along the pier length. Fees are not decided. The city will try to open it by early april for the first 2009 striper period. What we know now. Some things are still in planning and naturally depend on funds. It is expected to have a website and they are looking into a pier cam.Tight lines and good fishing to all.:fishing:


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like they will definitely need more then 67 parking spaces with all that stuff! haha, can't wait.... Never fished the old buckroe pier, how was it?


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

The old time plankers tell me it was great place. Very friendly and before the bay started to turn sour they caught plenty of chopper blues, trout, flounder, cobia and stripers. The new pier will develop growth and attract fish after a period of time. Be fun to watch it mature.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds nice, thanks for all the info.


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

incucrash said:


> Sounds like they will definitely need more then 67 parking spaces with all that stuff! haha, can't wait.... Never fished the old buckroe pier, how was it?



fishing there was great. it was just as fun watching the regular pier people do there thing as it was to catch fish.


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

*Buckroe and Grandview are sorely missed*

We had great days at both piers. Lots of Trout and Blues with a dose of other swimmers to keep the day lively. Glad to see Buckroe is coming back. This is the first I have heard of it.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info, it will be nice to have a pier again.

As a kid, I lived half way between Buckroe and Grandview piers. I fished Buckroe mostly, better Spring Flounder fishing. I made a rod rack for my bike that held a tackle box, cooler and two rods.

Life was a lot easier back then, I got a season pass to the pier for my birthday most years. A box of squid, the minnow trap and a couple of sandwiches and the weekend was all set. Now it seems to take thousands of dollars worth of crap to pursue my hobby.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

Buckroe was were I cut my teeth pier fishing. Caught plenty of gray trout, toyed with the flat fish, had fun catching small sharks and helped land many cobia. I cant wait to have a place to spend the afternoons for cobia now that I live in hampton. Just a hop skip and a stumble from my house to there. Maybe next year I will get back out and soak some lines in saltwater again.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry folks forgot to include that it is planned to be a 24hr operation. I'm sure they will ease into it so they can assess nbr. of users. If the 25yd beach casting area is open in November we're going to try and get some fisher people to cast in towards the pier to see if we have any stripers being drawn into the structure. If so, I'm sure they will open 24 hrs in apr-may. You're right about limited parking. It's on the old lot footprint. No space available. If they do a great business bet some open space is found. Wilber, you're certainly right about the cost of doing business and--------there's hardly anything made here. Damn shame. Good fishing everyone!:fishing:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

..should be plenty of schoolies around that time....the R


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the info. sounds like the pier is taking shape , but I think parking will need to be looked at during peak times. well thanks again , keep us updated....


----------

